# dracut 017-r1 does not mount /usr on raid/lvm

## tenspd137

Looking through the forums it seems I have also been bitten by udev -182.  My usr directory is on lvm under raid.  I am using dracut to make my initramfs as I have always done, and it says it is including the raid, lvm, and usrmount modules - but it is not mounting /usr.  Any suggestions as to what I am missing? 

I knew I should have learned how to make these myself.

Thanks!

----------

## Hu

How do you know that it is not mounting /usr?  Are you sure that the initramfs that fails for you is the one that was just built with dracut, rather than some older initramfs created before you added the usrmount module?

----------

## tenspd137

I am positive, my machine boots, but none of my lvm stuff is mounted - just the root.  I am guessing dracut because I overwrote the original initramfs with the same name and the output indicated the module was there.

I have since wrote my own following the directions on the initramfs  wiki and I have some how ruined my raid1 array with the lvm partitions - I can't find them at all.

----------

## tenspd137

I am positive, my machine boots, but none of my lvm stuff is mounted - just the root.  I am guessing dracut because I overwrote the original initramfs with the same name and the output indicated the module was there.

I have since wrote my own following the directions on the initramfs  wiki and I have some how ruined my raid1 array with the lvm partitions - I can't find them at all.

----------

## tenspd137

I am positive, my machine boots, but none of my lvm stuff is mounted - just the root.  I am guessing dracut because I overwrote the original initramfs with the same name and the output indicated the module was there.

I have since wrote my own following the directions on the initramfs  wiki and I have some how ruined my raid1 array with the lvm partitions - I can't find them at all.

----------

## tenspd137

doh - sorry about the multiple posts.  My touchpad is doing that for some reason - I don't know why, but it is the only web access I have right now.

apologies

----------

